# Collection dwindling



## ehanes7612 (Jun 18, 2019)

Well, after a flurry of selling (mostly through Facebook), I am down to a five paph adults, a couple paph compots that I want to grow out as singles to get bigger, and about ten phrag deflasked compots from Chuck. These will grow in the greenhouse till November and then I will bring in the house for a few months.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 25, 2019)

have you lost that loving feeling?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2019)

How much for the lot!?


----------

